

Why use invite codes? - Bluem00

You've built a cool website and want to get some real, actual, users. In this situation, some companies create a mechanism by which only people that have invite codes can log in, and then these people are given a few invite codes for their friends. What is the reason to use invite codes in this manner as opposed to just allowing anyone to sign up?<p>Is it a marketing ploy, attempts to limit server load, something to make TechCrunch write about you?<p>Thanks!
======
blogimus
Invite codes are a good way to limit access as you ramp up and also let you
have a rough idea of which users are externally connected, even if it is not
very accurate.

I'd say use as a marketing ploy is limited, unless one can successfully foster
some kind of "gotta have" site before and during launch, and the vast majority
of sites don't fit this bill.

------
fromedome
All three! Same reason nightclubs keep a line out front even when they're
half-empty.

------
jdavid
its part of your story. people like to have something of value. inviting
someone else allows them that chance.

